# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Τροφή για καναρίνια χρώματος

## λακης κου

καλησπερα σας θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ποια τροφη ειναι καλυτερη για καναριν ια χρωματος.εγω παιρνω το τσουβαλι των 25 της versele laga.με το vam ισως ηταν καλυτερα?

----------


## mgerom

Στα κόκκινου παράγοντα καλόν είναι να αποφεύγουμε 
το ρούπσεν.
Οσο για το VAM,  προσωπικά προτιμώ να ελέγχω ο ίδιος 
τις βιταμίνες,τα μεταλικά άλατα και τα ιχνοστοιχεία που δίνω στα πουλιά
και όχι να τα παίρνουν τα ίδια, απο το μείγμα σπόρων.Η αλήθεια είναι οτι 
το μείγμα πρέπει να διαφοροποιείται ανάλογα τις εποχές και τις ανάγκες
των πουλιών.
Αλήθεια, ΤΙ πουλάκια έχεις ;

----------


## λακης κου

εχω 45 καναρινια
1 λευκο 1 μαλινουα 15 κιτρινα λιποχρωμικα 3 κοκκινα λιποχρωμικα και τα υπολοιπα ειναι παρδαλα

----------


## mgerom

45.!!! Ωραία - ωραία, αλλά βρε θηρίο, πώς τα κατάφερες έτσι.
Όλα θέλουν ένα ιδιαίτερο μείγμα σπόρων αλλά και αυγοτροφής.
Ισως θα έπρεπε να κατασταλάξεις κάπου.Κίτρινα λιποχρωμικά
ακόμα και στην έκθεση δεν είδα να υπάρχουν.Αν έχεις καθαρή
γραμμή απο αυτά καλόν θα ήταν να τα συνεχίσεις.
Δεν ξέρω πώς το βλέπεις εσύ, αλλά αυτή είναι η δική μου γνώμη.

----------


## λακης κου

εννοω τα κιτρινα κυριε μακη.καμια δεκαρια κιτρινα ειναι απο διασταυρωση κιτρινο με σκουρο και δεν ειναι καθαρα.που μπορω να βρω μειγματα για καθε τυπο πουλιου

----------


## mgerom

Αυτό πρέπει να το ψάξεις λίγο.Για το Μαλινουά το Νο 55 της beyers είναι καλό Ξέρω οτι το χρησιμοποιούν αρκετοί στα Μαλινουά τους.Για τα κόκκινα χρειάζεσαι  το Νο 80 της ίδιας εταιρείας που είναι χωρίς Ρούπσεν.
Αν τα υπόλοιπα είναι κοινά καναρίνια μπορείς να τα ταίζεις 
με κάποιο απο τα μείγματα που κυκλοφορούν. Ολα τα μείγματα θέλουν μια ελαφρά ενίσχυση τον Χειμώνα με λιπαρούς σπόρους (καναβούρι, λινάρι,νίζερ κ.λ.π) Αν ψάχνεις για κάτι καλύτερο θα το βρείς στις γνωστές μάρκες CEDE,BEYERS,VERSELLE LAGA,VADIGRAN,MANITOBA,QUIKO κ.λ.π
Ψάξτο λίγο στο δύκτιο κι' αν θέλεις κάποιες περισσότερες διευκρινήσεις
εδώ είμαστε.Υπάρχουν και τα προσωπικά μηνύματα,για να μην απασχολούμε το φόρουμ.

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Οχι να το απασχολείτε το φόρουμ να μαθαίνουμε όλοι!!!! "fullyhappy"

----------


## Βαγγέλης

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε,κάνετε καλύτερα,κάποιοι που γνωρίζουν μία λίστα,ανά κατηγορία καναρινιών και ανάλογη διατροφή;Για να μαθαίνουμε κι εμείς οι άσχετοι ερασιτέχνες τι άκριβώς πρέπει να δίνουμε στα πουλάκια μας;
Προσωπικά τους δίνω διάφορα μείγματα καναρινοτροφής,ασύστολα θα τολμούσα να πω,αυγοτροφή εμπορίου,καναβούρι(λίγο),νί  ζερ(λίγο κι απ'αυτό),φρέσκα φρούτα κ' λαχανικά(μήλο κυρίως,αγγούρι,μαρούλι),βρα  σμένο αυγό(μια φορά την εβδομάδα) καθώς και δύο διαφορετικά μείγματα για πουλιά του δάσους που σημειωτέον,τσακίζουν.
Ζητώ συγνώμη αν είμαι off topic.

----------


## jk21

http://www.beduco.be/beyers/birds/

http://www.versele-laga.com/NUTRI/Nu...n=203&pro=5055

http://www.versele-laga.com/NUTRI/Nu...n=166&pro=5088

επισης σε e-shop τπυ διαδικτυου υπαρχουν και τα παρακατω μιγματα   (δεν τα εχω δει σε κανονικα πετ σοπ ) 

 Τροφή καναρνιού, Βασικό μείγμα χωρίς Ρούμπσεν 25 kg

Συστατικά τροφής : Ασπούρι (Καναρινοσπορος), 16 % Νίζερ, Λιναρόσπορος, Βρώμη, Καναβούρι, Κεχρί Plata, Σποροι αγριοχορτου, Λευκή Περίλλα, Ιαπωνικό κεχρί, Παπαρούνα

VADIGRAN
Καναρίνι Εμφάνισης & Χρώματος - "POSTURE"
Συστατικά: - Κεχρί Καναδά, Νίζερ, Σπόροι Υγείας (9σπόροι), Αποφλοιωμένη Βρώμη, Κανναβούρι, Λιναρόσπορος, Ραδικόσπορος (κιχώριον), Γρασίδι.


μιγμα Τ3 ΜΑΝΙΤΟΒΑ   Κεχρί - Καναβούρι - Νίζελ - Λινάρ




Μια που δεν το χρειαζεσαι  (ακομη και για το μαλινουα δεν θα σου το προτεινα ,δες εδω 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...81%CE%BF%CF%82
διαλεξε τροφη χωρις ρουπσεν.ειναι ενας σπορος που δεν εναι τυχαιο που σε αντιθεση με ολους τους αλλους λιπαρους σπορους(περιλλα ,νιζερ,λιναρι κλπ) ειναι φτηνοτερος και απο το κεχρι (καναρινοσπορο)

----------


## mgerom

Η δική μου γνώση είναι οτι τα μείγματα "κτίζονται"
πάνω στην βασική τροφή που είναι . ΑΣΠΟΥΡΙ-ΡΟΥΠΣΕΝ.
Στα κόκκινου παράγοντα την θέση του ΡΟΎΠΣΕΝ πέρνει 
η βρώμη.-ΑΣΠΟΥΡΙ-ΒΡΏΜΗ(αποφλοιωμένη).Με το ασπούρι να κινείται
ανάμεσα στο 65-90 %(άλλοτε σαν μείγμα 90-10 με τον δεύτερο σπόρο,άλλοτε μόνο του) 
ανάλογα με τις φάσεις της ζωής των πουλιών.
Ολοι οι υπόλοιποι σπόροι έχουν ένα ποσοστό στο μείγμα, που σπάνια
ξεπερνά το 10%.Αν γνωρίζει κανείς την διατροφική αξία τους ,αλλά και τις εποχιακές ανάγκες των πουλιών μπορεί κάλλιστα να "φτιάχνει" το μείγμα της αρεσκείας του.Επειδή αυτό είναι είτε για τους μερακλήδες είτε για τους έχοντας χρόνο, οι εταιρείες φρόντισαν να καλύψουν μεγάλα μέρη των αναγκών μας.Αν όμως ρωτήσει κανείς 5 εκτροφείς για την τροφή που προτιμούν και δίνουν στα πουλιά τους, το πιθανότερο είναι να ακούσει 5 διαφορετικές μάρκες και μάλιστα όχι αυτούσιες αλλά και με λίγο "πείραγμα", κατά το Ελληνικότερον.

----------


## jk21

αν και ποτε δεν καταλαβα τι ειναι αυτο που κανει το ρουπσεν κυριο σπορο (σωστα το λετε ετσι χρησιμοποιειται ,αλλα μαλλον για λογους οικονομικοτητας μιγματος απο εκτροφεις και εταιριες ) και ανεξαρτητα αν εχω τους ενδοιασμους μου για τις ουσιες που περιεχει (ερουκικο οξυ) η αντικατασταση ρουπσεν με βρωμη και μαλιστα σε σημαντικη ποσοστοση στο μιγμα δεν επηρεαζει τα συνολικα λιπαρα στη συσταση ;  ρουπσεν 43% λιπη 
               βρωμη   8%  λιπη 
περαν τουτου αναρωτιεμαι κυριε ΜΑΚΗ  η αποψη για τη χρηση του ρουπσεν στο κελαηδημα που σωστα λετε οτι οι παραδοσιακα οι εκτροφεις εχουν ,βγηκε συγκρινοντας το με μιγμα που ειχε αντιστοιχο ποσοστο (20% ή και παραπανω) νιζερ ή περιλλα    ; ετοιμο δεν υπαρχει και απο θεμα κοστους σε τοσο υψηλο ποσοστο δεν νομιζω πολλοι να δοκιμασανε. και δεν ξερω αν η εστω πραγματικη επιδραση στη φωνη (το μονο διαφορετικο λιπαρο οξυ -λαδι που λενε οι ετροφεις  -που εχει ειναι το <<επικινδυνο ερουκικο>> αντισταθμιζεται με την υγεια των πουλιων μεσιμακροπροθεσμα.ξερεται αρκετους εκτροφεις να κρατανε την πλειονοτητα των πουλιων του πανω απο3-4 χρονια;

* για οσους ισως παρεξηγησουν το υφος μου ,θα ηθελα να πω οτι ο κ μακης ειναι απο τα ατομα που εκτιμω στο χωρο και σεβομαι την προσφορα του σαν δασκαλο στους νεους αλλα συχνα -πυκνα αποκταω το θρασος (δεν με παρεξηγει)  να αντιδιαστελλω τις σκεψεις μου (ενος μαθητη) ,οπως και στο σχολειο (ειμαι δασκαλος στα ηλεκτρονικα) το κανουν και οι δικοι μου μαθητες "fullyhappy" 

περαν τουτου πιστευω οτι αν οτι ελεγα το εκανα με pm ,ισως να μην μπορουσαμε να μαθουμε πργματα που γινονται σε δημοσιες συζητησεις 

*κ .μακη ξερω οτι δεν με παρεξηγειται .εχετε συνηθισει πια "fullyhappy"

----------


## mgerom

Tίποτα και κανέναν δεν παρεξηγώ.Μόνον την κακή προαίρεση
απεχθάνομαι.Οταν κανείς ρωτά ή θέλει να διατυπώσει τις αντιρρήσεις του γίνεται αφορμή συζήτησης και όχι παρεξήγησης. 
-Πράγματι η αντικατάστασή του ρούπσεν στο μείγμα για τα κόκκινα,περιορίζει δραστικά τα λιπαρά του μείγματος.
Ετσι το καναβούρι και το λινάρι στο μείγμα αλλά και το νίζερ στην αυγοτροφή  είναι σε αρκετά μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά.Μη ξεχνάς επείσης οτι στην περίπτωση των κόκκινων το συκώτι έχει μια έξτρα επιβάρυνση,
τις χρωστικές.Αρα μια τροφή με λιγότερα λιπαρά το βοηθάει σε μια ομαλή λειτουργία του.
 --Για την χρησιμότητά του στα μείγματα των καναρινιών φωνής δεν είμαι ο πιο κατάλληλος για να απαντήσει.Οι Μαλινουάδες είμαι σίγουρος έχουν γνώμη πάνω σ' αυτό. 
 -Μην μας διαφεύγει το γεγονός οτι η διατροφική διαχείρηση για να φτάσουν σε υψηλά επίπεδα στην κατηγορία τους όλα τα πουλιά, είναι υποχρεωτική μόνον τον πρώτο χρόνο της ζωής τους.Τα πουλάκια ενός έτους με την ανάλογη σήμανση ΜΟΝΟΝ γίνονται δεκτά σε διαγωνισμούς.
Το εάν δεν κρατούν πολλά χρόνια οι εκτροφείς τους γεννήτορές τους
είναι μια άλλη συζήτηση που πάντως, δεν έχει να κάνει με την διάρκεια της ζωής τους.

----------


## xXx

> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε,κάνετε καλύτερα,κάποιοι που γνωρίζουν μία λίστα,ανά κατηγορία καναρινιών και ανάλογη διατροφή;Για να μαθαίνουμε κι εμείς οι άσχετοι ερασιτέχνες τι άκριβώς πρέπει να δίνουμε στα πουλάκια μας;
> Προσωπικά τους δίνω διάφορα μείγματα καναρινοτροφής,ασύστολα θα τολμούσα να πω,αυγοτροφή εμπορίου,καναβούρι(λίγο),νί  ζερ(λίγο κι απ'αυτό),φρέσκα φρούτα κ' λαχανικά(μήλο κυρίως,αγγούρι,μαρούλι),βρα  σμένο αυγό(μια φορά την εβδομάδα) καθώς και δύο διαφορετικά μείγματα για πουλιά του δάσους που σημειωτέον,τσακίζουν.
> Ζητώ συγνώμη αν είμαι off topic.


Βαγγέλη ήθελα να ρωτήσω τα εξής.εκτός από το μείγμα τους δίνεις ξεχωριστά και νίζερ και κανναβούρι ή ενισχύεις το μείγμα με αυτά?όταν λες αυγοτροφή εννοείς συσκευασμένη κάποια μάρκας ή από αυτές που πουλάνε χύμα σε διάφορα χρώματα πχ κόκκινη,πράσινη,κίτρινη κλπ?τα μείγματα για πουλιά του δάσους τι ακριβώς είναι?αν μπορείς και θυμάσαι ανέφερε μάρκες!όσο για τα φρούτα βασικό είναι όντως το μήλο και από λαχανικά είναι μπρόκολο,ραδίκι,σπανάκι και καλοκαιρινούς μήνες μέχρι Σεπτέμβρη αν βρεις δώσε τους γλιστρίδα (αντράκλα)!το αγγούρι νομίζω είναι φτωχό, δεν προσφέρει κάτι, απλά τα δροσίζει και το μαρούλι καλό είναι να το αποφεύγεις γιατί προκαλεί διάρροιες!

----------


## thanmar78

Φίλοι πρόσφατα φίλος μου πολύ καλός που έχει σχέσεις με Γερμανία μου είπε το εξής: Για να πετύχεις καλό βάψιμο θες πολλούς λιπαρούς σπόρους, ο λόγος; Μα όλες οι χρωστικές είναι λιποδιαλυτές άρα το αίμα πρέπει να έχει αρκετό λίπος ώστε να μεταφέρει παντού το χρώμα. Για αυτό καλό θα είναι τα μειγματά μας στην περίοδο της πτερρόροιας να είναι ενισχυμένα με λιπαρούς σπόρους όπως το καναβούρι, το νίζερ, η περίλλα και το λινάρι.

Φιλικά

----------


## mgerom

Αυτό κυκλοφορεί σαν κοινό "μυστικό" στους εκτροφείς χρώματος
του εξωτερικού, και μάλιστα εκ των προτέρων διαχωρίζουν τις φωλιές απο τις οποίες 
θα πάρουν πουλιά για την έκθεση ή προς πώληση, απο εκείνες
που τα πουλιά που θα προκύψουν, θα πάνε για γεννήτορες της επόμενης χρονιάς.
Ετσι τις δεύτερες τις αφήνουν λιγότερο "βαμένες"  και με περισσότερο ελαφρά μείγματα.
Δεν ξέρω, αλλά για μένα μια ισορροπία
στην διατροφή,χωρίς υπερβολές ούτε ακόμη και στο "βάψιμο", έχει
αξιοπρεπή αποτελέσματα σε όλα τα πουλιά.Ισως επειδή ακόμα στην 
σκέψη μου υπάρχει ο ερασιτεχνισμός, το χόμπυ.   ::

----------


## thanmar78

Μάκη δεν διαφωνώ σε ότι λες όμως το θέμα είναι που θες να φτάσεις; Και μιλώ πάντα για τους διαγωνισμούς -δεν έχει να κάνει με το ερασιτέχνης ή το έμπορος- όταν θες να φτάσεις σε υψηλό επίπεδο θα πρέπει να θυσιάσεις κάποια πράγματα χωρίς βέβαια να σκοτώσεις τα πουλιά.
Και εξηγούμε, έτυχε και πέρυσι και φέτος να δω πουλιά εκτροφέα που ξέρω τις πεποιθήσεις τους (και τις σέβομαι) περί βαψίματος (δεν θέλει να τα επιβαρύνει όπως λέει) σε πληροφορώ ότι τα αποτελέσματα ήταν κάκιστα και ίσως αδικεί τα πουλιά του με αυτή την τακτική. Επίσης μιας και αναφερόμαστε στο βάψιμο θέλω να πληροφορήσω και τους φίλους εδώ, ότι την bogean intensief στο εξωτερικό δεν την δίνουν στα 10γρ/κιλ αλλά στα 15γρ/κιλ. και φτάνει μέχρι τα 20γρ/κιλ. χωρίς τα πουλιά να πάθουν κάτι, τουλάχιστον άμεσα.
Αυτά τα λίγα και από εμένα.

Φιλικά

----------


## jk21

off topic : 
*αν ισχυουν* αυτα που υποστηριζει  ο συγγραφεας του αρθρου που παραπεμπει ο κ μακης  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=487 περι προσκαιρης ή μονιμης βαφης που περναει μεσα στο dna και κληρονομικα ,τοτε δεν βλεπω σαν νικητη διαγωνισμου το καλα βαμμενο  καναρινι αλλα τον βαφεα του   :sad:    .τελικα ποιοι ειναι οι διαγωνιζομενοι Θαναση;

----------


## thanmar78

Φίλε μου τουλάχιστον τα πουλιά μου σε βεβαιώ και σε προσκαλώ να τα δεις στις φωλιές δεν έχουν μόνιμη βαφή, ακόμα και τα μεγάλα σε ηλικία πουλιά που δεν πάνε σε διαγωνισμούς τρώνε μια απλή αυγοτροφή συν τα υπολείμματα των πουλιών που είναι στο βάψιμο και έτσι αποκοτούν κατά 80% το αρχικό τους χρώμα. Με λίγα λόγια πιστεύω ότι για μια χρονιά δεν πρόκειται να σκοτώσουμε τα πουλιά μας. Επίσης προσκαλώ όποιον φίλο θέλει να έρθει να δει ένα καναρίνι του 2006 που είναι βαμμένο όπως σας περιέγραψα παραπάνω και φυσικά υγιέστατο που θα ζευγαρώσει κανονικά και φέτος.

Φιλικά

----------


## jk21

θαναση δεν με καταλαβες.σε καμμμια περιπτωση δεν μιλησα σε προσωπικο επιπεδο ,ουτε κατηγορησα καποιον για το θεμα των χρωστικων αφου δεν υπρχει επαρκης αποψη για το αν βλαπτουν ή οχι και μαλιστα αν η χρηση τους ειναι μετρημενη και οχι χωρις ορια μαλλον δεν βλαπτουν.επισης δεν εχω γνωμη για το αν ισχυει οτι λεει ο συγγραφεας του αρθρου αφου δεν εκτρεφω καναρινια χρωματος.εγω απλα στο ιδιο το ποστ του κ.μακη εχω εκφρασει τον προβληματισμο μου για το αν αυτα που λεει ισχυουν ,τοτε τι νοημα εχει να διαγωνιζονται πουλια προσκαιρα και τεχνητα βαμμενα.τοτε διαγωνιζοναται οι βαφεις για την ικανοτητα τους σε αυτο .επειδη ομως ειμαστε μαλλον off tοpic και μαλιστα σε δικο σου ποστ   :winky:   αν θελεις το συζηταμε εκει.

----------


## thanmar78

Δημήτρη στην πραγματικότητα διαγωνίζονται και ο εκτροφέας αλλά και το πουλί, εξηγούμε όταν λέμε το πουλί εννοούμε το πουλί που βάφτηκε καλύτερα δηλαδή το πουλί που το σώμα (συκώτι) του έχει την ικανότητα να μεταφέρει όσο πιο πολύ χρώμα στα πούπουλα του και αυτό επιτυγχάνετε μέσα από τις σωστές επιλογές του εκτροφέα, τέλος να σου υπενθυμίσω ότι και στην φύση τα πουλιά βάφονται μέσα από τις τροφές τους όπως το κόκκινο λούγαρο της Βενεζουέλας που στην αιχμαλωσία χάνει το έντονο βαθύ κόκκινο που όλοι ξέρουμε, από αυτό συμπεραίνουμε ότι δεν διαγωνίζονται οι βαφές και βαφείς αλλά τα πουλιά και οι σωματικές τους ικανότητες που έχει αναπτύξει στον μέγιστο βαθμό ο εκτροφέας.

----------


## mgerom

Δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει κανενός είδους "παρεξήγηση" για το θέμα.
Η ουσία και οι παράμετροι είναι πλέον γνωστοί. Είναι όπως λέει ο Θάνος θέμα στόχου και επιλογής.
Να μη ξεχνάμε οτι ακόμα και 
μεγάλα εθνικά πάρκα αλλά και γνωστοί παγκοσμίως ζωολογικοί κήποι χρησιμοποιούν χρωστικές για να διατηρήσουν τα πουλιά τους το κόκκινο χρώμα τους (φλαμίνγκος, και όχι μόνον).
-Αν δεν κάνω λάθος φέτος ήταν 
η πρώτη χρονιά που η COM έδωσε ξεχωριστή κατηγορία για λιποχρωμικά
με λευκά πτερά πτήσης και ουρά.Το οποίον σημαίνει, παροχή χρωστικής 
μετά τις 50 πρώτες μέρες της ζωής των πουλιών.Αν αναλογιστούμε οτι η χορήγηση κανονικά ξεκινάει 10 μέρες πρίν το πρώτο αυγό,τότε έχουμε 
έναν περιορισμό της διάρκειας χορήγησής της, πέραν των 2 μηνών.Ισως αυτό οδηγήσει ορισμένους απο τους εκτροφείς σ' αυτήν την κατηγορία.

----------


## xXx

Μάκη εννοείς σαν και αυτά?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Μάκη εννοείς σαν και αυτά?


Βασίλη τρελάθηκα.Υπάρχουν τέτοια στην Ελλάδα;Αν που;Χρειάζονται συνέχεια χρωστικές για να διατηρούν το χρώμα τους;  ::  Πω πω ζημιά έπαθα.

----------


## xXx

ναι έχω δει Κωνσταντίνε αλλά σπάνια όχι τόσο συχνά!στην πτερόρροια τους δίνεις χρωστική κυρίως, αν είναι πλέον γονείς, για να μην πορτοκαλιάσει το χρώμα τους και να διατηρήσεις τo έντονο κόκκινο!αν γεννήσουν, τα μωρά τους θέλουν διαφορετική διαχείριση για χρωματισμό!

----------


## thanmar78

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από xxx-Birdy-75
> 
> Μάκη εννοείς σαν και αυτά?
> 
> 
> Βασίλη τρελάθηκα.Υπάρχουν τέτοια στην Ελλάδα;Αν που;Χρειάζονται συνέχεια χρωστικές για να διατηρούν το χρώμα τους;  Πω πω ζημιά έπαθα.


Φίλε μου δεν είναι κάτι το τρομερό αυτά τα πουλιά, αγοράζεις φέτος ένα ζευγάρι κανονικά πουλάκια και τα μικρά τους δεν τα ταΐζεις χρωστική πριν κλείσουν 50 μέρες ζωή, έτσι τα φτεράκια αυτά που βλέπεις και στις φώτο θα μείνουν λευκά.

Φιλικά

----------

